# Lines That Stuck With You



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

We don't want to work too hard.
- Marc Jacobs


----------



## Conscience (Mar 9, 2010)

"You're weird" - About 3 million ppl say that
"You're very weird, but it's just because you have so many ideas. You have to make those ideas into idea snowballs and just throw them at people!" -My best friend who told me that when i was particularly sad about not fitting in and being an INFP.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

apparently i only remember things said to or in relation to me...


"you never smile." classmate, fourth grade

"she's not a girly girl, she's not a tomboy girl...she's like...beyond a girl." friend describing me to another friend, 10th grade

"your hair is weird. i like it!" little girl, 2 summers ago (when my hair had teal streaks)

"you're an otherworldly being... like a human-alien hybrid!" - friend's brother, last year (thought he was being flattering)

"you have a pure heart." old lady, this may


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

phthalocyanine said:


> apparently i only remember things said to or in relation to me...


I know what you mean... I remember things so well but I have to actually care to remember anything. Sad thing is, I'm starting to care less and less.


----------



## dandelionfluff (Apr 26, 2010)

"Lyssa, boys are like potato chips- they're salty and tasty on the outside, but inside they're bad for you." - my mum, when I was about 15.


----------



## Karot (Jun 25, 2010)

Would it be meant to have that double meaning ?


----------



## brindin (Jul 2, 2010)

"...Storms a comin'" - Shutter Island, some unimportant character.
"HEY! ARE YOU JERRY SHAW?!" - Large black man from the film Eagle Eye


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

So many that I could make a book out of them... here's a couple of quotes from one of my favorite movies: "Orlando"

Orlando (male): I can find only three words to describe the female sex. None of which are worth expressing. 

Shelmerdine: You're hurt ma'am.
Orlando (female): I'm dead, sir.
Shelmerdine: Dead. That's serious. Can I help?
Orlando (female): Will you marry me?
Shelmerdine: Ma'am... I would gladly, but I fear my ankle is twisted. 

First Official: One, you are legally dead and therefore cannot hold any property whatsoever.
Orlando (female): Ah. Fine.
First Official: Two, you are now a female.
Second Official: Which amounts to much the same thing.


----------



## dandelionfluff (Apr 26, 2010)

Karot said:


> Would it be meant to have that double meaning ?


well, when I responded with the granted, snarky, remark "yeah, and you can't eat just one..." my mom laughed and claimed she didn't mean it that way... I think otherwise however


----------



## Think (Mar 3, 2010)

How did you solve that..
You are weird..
You are creepy..
You are mad!
I don't have the enough courage like you.
You are something special.. (although, no girl has told me this the way I want it to be told).
why don't you pick your calls !?


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

"Well, at least he wasn't hit by the ugly stick as hard as his brother."

-My dad :dry:


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

"You're the future Hitler" - One of my friends.

"You are the Omen Child" - A girl in my school.
roud:roud:roud:


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

"Your brain consumes you." Roommate.

"You can't fix a tree born twisted." Mother.

"It's like the birds shooting at the rifle." Mother.

"Enjoy the ride." Old Wise Bio Teacher.

"Humans are an incredible source of wonderment. They do the strangest things. Especially Republicans." OWBT.

"IT'S IN THE FRAKKIN' SHIP!" Colonel Tigh.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

*Things my Dad said to me...*
"What light through yonder window breaks, herald in the dawn".
"To be or not to be this is the question".
"Alas poor yorrick, I knew him well".
"Who gives a shit anyway?" (when people treated me badly & he wanted me to forget about them).
"If you've got it flaunt it".
No matter the weather, we're always together.
"Yacka mack ping pong, tra la la la la".
It's all go innit?
Alright you lot, get in the jam jar (cockney slang for the car).

*Me:* What shall I draw dad?
*Dad:* Oh draw me some money out the bank.

*Me: *What are you doing Dad?
*Dad*: Anyone who gets in the way.

*Me:* Where are we going Dad?
*Dad:* Mad

*Me:* But why?
*Dad*: bloody Zed.

*Me:* I'm thirsty.
*Dad:* I'm Friday

*Things my mum said to me...*
Don't go to bed angry with your loved ones.
If a job's worth doing, it's worth doing well.
(If I hurt myself)... "What did you do that for? That was a silly thing to do".

*My bestfriend in school:*
(Age 13) "I wanted you to be my best friend because you're the prettiest". 
(Later I thought about how shallow that was).


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Midnight Runner said:


> "Well, at least he wasn't hit by the ugly stick as hard as his brother."
> 
> -My dad :dry:



Haha, my dad used to say something like this about ugly people. 

He used to say "She must have hit all of the branches on the way down from the ugly tree" 

or "He's got a face only a mother could love".


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

kiwigrl said:


> *Things my Dad said to me...*
> "What light through yonder window breaks, herald in the dawn".
> "To be or not to be this is the question".
> "Alas poor yorrick, I knew him well".
> ...


I really those answers, especially your fathers


----------



## Vanargand (Jul 28, 2010)

"Perfection is possible." middle school band teacher. That was our motto, not sure if we ever got THAT good, but we were good.


----------



## quigglehope13 (Apr 15, 2010)

"I will give you some advice, You dont need to have anything of the material world you just need your brain, a german guy came over to america with just a suitcase and some ideas in his brain and now he makes a very popular paint"~some older gentlemen that I helped carry books into the library to drop off for a donation and I am not sure of the exact quote but this is close.

"If you can't get out of it get into it"~This was our class moto this year but I have used it to get people to do things.

"Remember go pick up your chips at the end of practice"-T
"Yeah so the lawn mowers don't get messed up when they cut the grass" -Joe S. jokingly
"Yes"-T
"You do know this is a turf field right"-someone
nothing else said. (during band camp '09)

"He is like a a caterpiller that turned into a butterfly and came out of his cacoon"~ we were describing someone in class about how he finally talks to us.

"You are one of the few people that I know that speaks up for herself and doesn't deter from her goal when she is told no"~On my favorite non-teacher teachers.

"If you have read war and peace I would say that you should not be in a CP class and automatically put into and AP class"~ my 10th grade english teacher and beacuse of this I started reading war and peace so I could get his recommendation to take honors in 11th and then take his AP english class in 12th. (I was put in CP for 11th but AP in 12th.)


That is all I can remember for now but I will get back when I remember more.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

finishing up at a urinal another guy just beat me to the sink, I'm like 13-14 and hes 20-23. He looks at me as walking toward the sink and says;

"I hate it when another guys in the bathroom, cause you know have to wash your hands or else the other guy will be like that nasty fucker didn't wash his hands"


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

My brother - "...because of our history, this family has the habit of trying to make a bad thing work."


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

Can a quote be considered a line?


----------



## Bote (Jun 16, 2010)

Ev'rybody had a hard year.
Ev'rybody had a good time.
Ev'rybody had a wet dream.
Ev'rybody saw the sunshine.
Oh yeah, Oh yeah. Oh Yeah.
Ev'rybody had a good year.
Ev'rybody let their hair down.
Ev'rybody pulled their socks up. (yeah.)
Ev'rybody put their foot down. - Beatles "I've got a feeling"

Basically it taught me that there are traits and experiences that all humans share.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

"Ha. Your afraid of going down down a drive way with the tricycle! Be a boy for once!" - girl childhood friend

"You know what. Your going to be the stupidest millionair I ever seen" - Brother

"Are you real?" - Some stranger.
" You are lies incarnated " - Best friend

"How are you not dead yet? I mean I tried my best!" - Some crazy chick

"Hahaha! Your gonna die young." - Uncle


----------



## IonOfAeons (Dec 2, 2010)

"People figure out I'm weird within the first few minutes of meeting me, but you, most people still think 'Nah, he can't have said that..?' even when it's more than the tenth utterly bizarre out-of-nowhere comment you've come up with. It's like people become unconscious whenever you're strange in front of them.' - My ENTP girlfriend.

Some things from my ISTP mother that still worry me:

"I'm the last person you should be asking about friendships"

"I just don't have anything to say to those people" this wouldn't have worried me if it weren't for the hopeless expression she was trying to hide.

She makes some funny and insightful comments though:

"If I'm ever on time, it means I didn't have enough things to do."

"Learn from your mistakes, but please, not too near to me."

My ESTP brother:

"*You* shouldn't need to work hard" I was surprised because I didn't used to feel very acknowledge by him.

"I think you _are_ an idealist" when I was doubting my own sincerity.

"Everyone needs to have things explained differently, it doesn't mean you're stupid, it just means you need to look at it in another way." I try to remember this whenever I feel stuck.

Apart from that my ISFP friend has said a few things:

"You get too emotionally invested in people, you can't save everyone." Painful acceptance that he learned himself from experience.

"You can't know if you like someone before you try being with them." I've never been able to understand this mentality.

"Maybe we won't get what we want when we have to go out there." When we were talking about after university.

Can't think of any more at the moment though!


----------



## Introvertigo (Dec 27, 2010)

The line that has always stuck with me is, "Be the change you want to see in the world."


----------



## Pyroscope (Apr 8, 2010)

"You seem like, deep down, you're at war with the world." My ISFJ mother.

"You seem open, but I think your feelings are really hidden, you keep a lot from people when you're around them." ENTJ friend.

"This is our family now." What my ISTJ dad said when my brother met us at the train station to come home for my brother's funeral.

"We're going to the zoo." with "we are!" every time I said we weren't in response :laughing: This was said by some crazy bus-driver who was taking us to the sports ground back in school.

"You're lacking a spine you say? Here take mine *sickening crunch*" The same ENTJ friend typed this out one day to me and I was laughing for several minutes roud:


----------



## DarkyNWO (Mar 21, 2011)

Got some lines that stuck with me while doing the compulsory time in the Swedish armed forces.


"Good morning warrior-feutses!" The officer said this quite a lot among other things duing the good morning round-up.

"Cease happiness!" "Cease Laughter!" They yelled this at times when we were laughing to much at somthing. Like someone fucking up or the lt saying somthing really silly.

"Second platoon, that was fucking slow, shit, you need a fucking calendar to clock you!" Apperently they were to slow to get the tents up in the rain.

Then, during the theory test that friday we got the question 'What do you use to clock second platoon?'

In our platoon we were 29 white guys and one black, and when we were going to get our weapons from the quartermaster and he goes "Alright, we need 29 rifles and one spear!"

Pvt. N had scared the shit out of Pvt. K by standing behind a closed door and jumping out as he passed and yelled extremly loudly, frightening for his life pretty much. So Pvt. K decided to get some revenge and planned to do the same thing to N. So as he stood there behind the door, he heard footsteps alright. But due to the nature of the facility, it's pretty hard to determen how many it is that walks due to echo and whatnot. So when the footsteps is just about to pass the door he jumps out, screams at the top of his fucking lunges 2cm from the person standing infront of him. However it was not pvt. N. It was the Major.

So the major just higheres an eyebrow and goes "Hmm...very intresting private." And walks on xD

I'll see if I can think of a couple of more ones if there is any intrest


----------



## bihon (Apr 15, 2011)

All I can think of right now is:

"My cat had 5 kitties, 5 of them, fiiiiveee" - Random Girl in Church, I was 10..


----------



## PrinceinExile (Dec 29, 2010)

"Get up and move." Edward Elric, and later Rose (more so Rose than Ed) from the original Full Metal Alchemist anime. 

"Never give in, Never Give up and never go back on your words." Naruto, from Naruto.

"We've put a lot into you, we expect a lot out of you." / "I know your going to do great things one day/someday soon." My parents and grandmother from as a long as I remember, repeated through out my life.

"Life's a bitch then you die." a friend of mine in 5th grade.

"God is dead." Nietzsche.

"...It was not me who was wrong but the world!" 
"The only ones who should kill are those prepared to be killed." 
Lelouch Vi Britannia, Code Geass


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

My mum, to me (aged 10) when my sister (4) had some friends over "You can't tell someone else's kid off when their parents are standing right next to you!"


----------

